

Ask HN: What printed IT magazines do you read? (if any). - janlukacs


======
morisy
None, but I've found myself starting to follow individual IT writers as
opposed to publications, setting up Google Alerts and RSS feeds to have my own
"fantasy" league of great writers with minimum cruft and no sneaky
advertorial.

~~~
debacle
Care to share who's in the fantasy league? I've got my own, but it's quite
small.

------
boca
Not exactly an IT magazine, but I subscribe to Inc which has some nice
articles on technology and enterpreneurship and I like it.

------
dholowiski
Do any printed IT magazines still exist?

